# Should i buy silver bars or silver coins



## Angelofdeath1986

I'm a noobie in investing in precious metals and want to start with silver.Should I buy 1 ounce silver bars or silver dollar coins


----------



## Pir8fan

I have junk silver coins. They'll always have an intrinsic value and are easily used as money.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986

Pir8fan said:


> I have junk silver coins. They'll always have an intrinsic value and are easily used as money.


would http://http://www.bgasc.com/product/1-oz-silver-rounds-st-gauden-bullion-design-999-fine-silver/silver-rounds-all-sizes this be w good investment?


----------



## TG

Great investment? Medical supplies and vodka, perfect for trading.


----------



## Denton

Wait a minute, Junior. Considering your recent threads, how are you buying silver?


----------



## PrepperLite

Aren't you 16 without a job and new to prepping? While it is good to think about investing and the future... many other things should come before adding PMs to your Portfolio / Stockpile in my opinion....

To answer your question though... i use http://www.providentmetals.com/ Fair prices and never had a problem. Sometimes local dealers as well..... Google Maps "Silver" and there should be some place around you whether it be a coin or pawn shop

EDIT: Denton, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Kauboy

Precious metals are investment vehicles.
They are intended as methods to move money during bad times to hold until good times.
There is no reason for a 16 year old to invest in precious metals because you have no wealth to solidify until better times.
Your better option for currency will be trading items.
Your age limits you a bit, but you can still stock up on vacuum sealed coffee, hygiene products, non-perishable goods like canned veggies and fruits.
When you hit 18, cigarettes become the commodity.
When 21, alcohol.

Vices will always be our soft spot.
Smoking, drinking, any habitual or addictive thing... these will be worth more than their weight in gold because they can be USED.
They have intrinsic value to the person wanting to consume them.
Gold and silver can't be eaten, won't keep you warm, won't keep the rain off. They are *solely* trade things, aka, currency.
They only work if someone considers them valuable.
If you have silver coins, and I have cured venison, will I want your coins if my family is hungry? NOPE!
Now, if you have a can of corn and we've been eating nothing but peas for months, now you're talkin' my language. Get it?


----------



## paraquack

I prefer the slightly less precious metals, like copper covered lead and brass.


----------



## ekim

Along which appears to be a bunch of BS from the OP one would think a different name would be better for the "poor lost soul". There is another person on this forum that has/had the same problem of posting such BS. Not to cause a problem for said OP I will stop reading they're post now and even computer time is worth more than his drivel!


----------



## Kauboy

ekim said:


> Along which appears to be a bunch of BS from the OP one would think a different name would be better for the "poor lost soul". There is another person on this forum that has/had the same problem of posting such BS. Not to cause a problem for said OP I will stop reading they're post now and even computer time is worth more than his drivel!


He's 16.
He's reaching for topics that he wants to know more about, though possibly phrasing them poorly, or with fragments of ideas that aren't fully thought out yet. That comes with experience.
Just because it doesn't make perfect sense to us doesn't mean it is illegitimate.
How else do we teach the young if they ask and we deny a response?

I still remember being 16. Feeling like I understood the world, and could converse with adults on grown up topics.
I was a fool, of course. Looking back now, I was an outright idiot. Thought I knew everything, didn't understand why adults still didn't let me do it my way...
At least he's trying and seeking advice instead of telling us some fantasy plan.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> He's 16.
> He's reaching for topics that he wants to know more about, though possibly phrasing them poorly, or with fragments of ideas that aren't fully thought out yet. That comes with experience.
> Just because it doesn't make perfect sense to us doesn't mean it is illegitimate.
> How else do we teach the young if they ask and we deny a response?
> 
> I still remember being 16. Feeling like I understood the world, and could converse with adults on grown up topics.
> I was a fool, of course. Looking back now, I was an outright idiot. Thought I knew everything, didn't understand why adults still didn't let me do it my way...
> At least he's trying and seeking advice instead of telling us some fantasy plan.


You were a fool, I was an idiot. Some would say I haven't carried the ball much farther down the field since then. :lol:


----------



## Angelofdeath1986

Denton said:


> Wait a minute, Junior. Considering your recent threads, how are you buying silver?


I have around 7000$ in life savings and 150 on my credit card and 150 in my piggy bank


----------



## Angelofdeath1986

PrepperLite said:


> Aren't you 16 without a job and new to prepping? While it is good to think about investing and the future... many other things should come before adding PMs to your Portfolio / Stockpile in my opinion....
> 
> To answer your question though... i use GOLD BULLION COINS | American Silver Eagles | BUY SILVER BULLION ROUNDS & BARS Fair prices and never had a problem. Sometimes local dealers as well..... Google Maps "Silver" and there should be some place around you whether it be a coin or pawn shop
> 
> EDIT: Denton, I was thinking the same thing!


oh ok


----------



## PaulS

Don't buy precious metals with a credit card unless you can pay it off before the bill is due. Silver coins (junk silver) is the easiest to buy but don't buy at collector prices. It does have the drawback of having a "face value" which can be used against you if someone is ignorent or just out to cheat you. I prefer bars of silver and jewelry silver (little round balls for casting silver). They are more universally recognized and have no face value.


----------



## Renec

Angel.. I'd be more inclined to take you seriously if your posts weren't so random. Not to knock random thought and inquisitiveness. I'd also be a bit more inclined to take you seriously with a more "friendly" handle. you know..like "AngelofMercy"..."fluffycuddlebunny"...wait,no..the bunny idea is BAD!! (nobody would surrender to the Dread Pirate Wesley!!!) 
nevermind,I doubt you get the reference lol


----------



## Kauboy

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> I have around 7000$ in life savings and 150 on my credit card and 150 in my piggy bank


If you wish to put some of that $7K away in precious metals, that's not a terrible idea. I didn't realize you had a decent savings for a 16 year old.
However, you'll want to speak with a professional in money managing in order to make the right decision on the split.
You should always have *some* liquid assets and *some* solid investments. (not all eggs in one basket, so to speak)

Do nothing with the credit card... unless your action is to take a pair of shears to it.
I'm a bit baffled that a 16yo has a line of credit, if only a small one... but whatever.
Keep the piglet stuffed. This is your "rainy day fund". If an "event" knocks out plastic card readers, cash will still be accepted.
Having a bit on hand is good.


----------



## scramble4a5

If this were my kid I would say don't buy anything until you pay off the credit card and then don't use the credit card again. But that's me.

Silver is silver whether in bar or pretty coin form. They charge you more over spot for the pretty stuff.


----------



## Denton

As much of a silver bug as I am, I'm not sure I'd pick up too much silver, if at all.

Well, one thing might be to pick up a roll of American Eagles once or twice a year. Still, as most will point out, there are other things you need to get before storing up wealth.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Start "Hoarding" .22 LR ammo.... Good investment. Everybody's got one, and most don't have enough ammo. Good luck finding it.
And, IMO...our U.S. currency will make good butt-wipe.


----------



## Denton

shootbrownelk said:


> Start "Hoarding" .22 LR ammo.... Good investment. Everybody's got one, and most don't have enough ammo. Good luck finding it.
> And, IMO...our U.S. currency will make good butt-wipe.


Actually, it is not good for that. Not good for fires, either.


----------



## pheniox17

dude, back up, your far too over the place and still have yet to see you really pound out one of your questions on this board...

work on one topic, choose one.... discuss, be involved, firefighter72 would make a good peer for you.... and you would learn a lot on how to approach the board (most is rants and dribble, but has serious questions and a follow through) 

and your getting to the stage where no one will give you the time of day, focus on one topic, discuss that topic with others (that means don't be a title starter) or the new mods may have to play ref


----------



## Urinal Cake

TorontoGal said:


> Great investment? Medical supplies and vodka, perfect for trading.


I like Bullets and Adya Clarity or anything that will make safe water.....


----------



## slewfoot

pheniox17 said:


> dude, back up, your far too over the place and still have yet to see you really pound out one of your questions on this board...
> 
> work on one topic, choose one.... discuss, be involved, firefighter72 would make a good peer for you.... and you would learn a lot on how to approach the board (most is rants and dribble, but has serious questions and a follow through)
> 
> and your getting to the stage where no one will give you the time of day, focus on one topic, discuss that topic with others (that means don't be a title starter) or the new mods may have to play ref


Leave the fella alone he is young and just finding his place in this world. I say the same about firefighter72. we were all young and trying to find our way around this world. If you do not care too read their posts there is an ignore button. Pretty simple.


----------



## Kauboy

shootbrownelk said:


> Start "Hoarding" .22 LR ammo.... Good investment. Everybody's got one, and most don't have enough ammo. Good luck finding it.
> And, IMO...our U.S. currency will make good butt-wipe.


You can't find it because somebody convinced the masses that it was a currency. :lol:
Nothing like creating a supply/demand problem out of thin air to create a substitute trading scheme.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If I was going to buy silver, gold or any precious metal for SHTF reasons I would look into the dividable cards.
The card are made so that a square of silver can be broke off like a Hershey candy bar and each square has the weight and purity. How else would anyone know how much silver is in one. If you buy coins you are paying more then the silver value.
Buy Silver Online | Buy 100x 1 gram Valcambi Silver CombiBars | APMEX.com

https://bullion.nwtmint.com/silver_stagecoach.php


----------



## Derma-Redi

Junk silver first for the reasons well stated by others here and then rounds. But again food, water, water filtration, medical supplies, guns, ammo, knives tools and such will be worth so much more when the SHTF IMHO 
good luck!!


----------



## TG

I find it pretty crazy that people are spending money on precious metals in case of collapse.. My family (myself included, I was 13 years-old) lived through the collapse of Soviet Union, I remember all the women trying to trade their gold and silver jewellery with precious stones of all kinds and no one wanted them.. 

The hottest items to trade were vodka (separate into small bottles), first aid supplies of all kinds, canned fish of all kinds (worth more than gold at the time), lose tobacco, tobacco seeds, rolling papers, store-bought cigarettes, rice separated in small 100gr bags, warm clothing (gloves especially are a great trading item), soap was worth as much as gold, toilet paper, grain mill…etc


----------



## Derma-Redi

What advise could possibly be better than this? True experience in a real scenario...While this may seem like common sense to some there is no substitute for actually having lived it.
I have some neighbors from the former Soviet Union and they echoed this to a T.


----------



## dannydefense

shootbrownelk said:


> Start "Hoarding" .22 LR ammo.... Good investment. Everybody's got one, and most don't have enough ammo. Good luck finding it.


It's a horrible investment, and despite the fact that there is no scare at the moment people keep buying it off the shelf to resell.

Y'all can thank yourselves for the permanent bump in price per round you've inflicted on .22lr


----------



## TG

Derma-Redi said:


> What advise could possibly be better than this? True experience in a real scenario...While this may seem like common sense to some there is no substitute for actually having lived it.
> I have some neighbors from the former Soviet Union and they echoed this to a T.


I remember suddenly, all the stores closed (all were owned by the government), everyone was panicking and furiously trading whatever can be traded in order to survive, some hospitals closed too, we couldn't even go to a pharmacy. The most trivial items were suddenly not trivial anymore, there was so much sadness and rage. No one missed communism, no one was a communist, we needed basics and stability. Feeding children was top priority. It was a very scary time. This is why most people in the former Soviet Republics value economic stability a lot more than free speech and democracy, they lived through hell.


----------



## slewfoot

Just my opinion and has been said by others on here.The last thing I would want to be packing around in a shtf situation is a lot of metal that won't be worth a darn. You can't eat it, you can't smoke it, you can't drink it, and you can't shoot it. Stock up on the first three for trading or bartering, don't ever trade or barter your ammo it gives them something to shoot you with enabling them to take the first 3.


----------



## pheniox17

slewfoot said:


> Leave the fella alone he is young and just finding his place in this world. I say the same about firefighter72. we were all young and trying to find our way around this world. If you do not care too read their posts there is an ignore button. Pretty simple.


really?? have you been reading the one post nature?? not even confirming advice with a like or a response of thank you

firefighter72 has earned my respect by adding to his topics and throwing some thanks, but if you like blind questions with no follow through... thats up to you, its a mark of a troll not a member of a community


----------



## PalmettoTree

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> I'm a noobie in investing in precious metals and want to start with silver.Should I buy 1 ounce silver bars or silver dollar coins


Start with silver coins. My advice is to start one of two ways. Buy junk pre-1964 dimes or start collecting Franklin Silver half dollars 1948-1963 all mint marks. The first is the best prepping method the latter is the better investing silver start. IMO

There are others posting here with good advice. Just don't try to do what all of us say to do. Pick the style that fits you as best as you can tell.


----------



## slewfoot

pheniox17 said:


> really?? have you been reading the one post nature?? not even confirming advice with a like or a response of thank you
> 
> firefighter72 has earned my respect by adding to his topics and throwing some thanks, but if you like blind questions with no follow through... thats up to you, its a mark of a troll not a member of a community


I do not concern myself with how many likes or thank you I can garner. If someone ask a question and I can answer it I will, no need for a kiss behind the ear.


----------



## pheniox17

slewfoot said:


> I do not concern myself with how many likes or thank you I can garner. If someone ask a question and I can answer it I will, no need for a kiss behind the ear.


but have you answered is question??


----------



## slewfoot

pheniox17 said:


> but have you answered is question??


Yes my friend I have.


----------



## pheniox17

slewfoot said:


> Yes my friend I have.


has that been confirmed by the one asking the question?? dose it ask more questions?? or has it been overlooked and your wasting your time??


----------



## PaulS

Back to the topic Pheniox... If you don't think it deseves an answer then DON'T. Let the rest of us teach and learn without your attack, OK?


----------



## remcbride

im thinkin,, in the shtf scenario, the financial system is gone ,, if you are buying something like gold silver or the like,, todays value is based on dollar, yen, euro these will not be around.. so what will the value of the metal be based on... in my opinion a gallon of water would be worth more than a pound of gold.. precious metal is a waste of anyones finances.. an ounce of gold is 1200.00 ,, and would do you no good in a shtf scenario .. that's my opinion.. store water ,,food guns ,,ammo,, and supplies,,


----------



## BagLady

There was a post by Angelofdeath. After 2 or 3 days, that same post was changed, showing the OP to be Firefighter72. I'm pretty sure They are the same guy. Then came the post by Denton about how we treat people we don't like. 
(Which btw, was not a matter of Not liking, but Not Trusting).
Why don't I just clear this up, and create a thread asking him? Gee, I think I'll do that. 

No New Emoticons/No Peace


----------



## PaulS

This has been stated over and over but I will try to make it clear.

Gold and silver is not something to barter with. You won't be using gold and silver to purchase anything in the middle of a SHTF scenerio. You buy the precious metals to maintain a level of wealth so that after life begins to return to normal you can pay for your land or pay the taxes on your land. You will use it to have some wealth after the world returns to some form of normal.

As soon as the government is in a position to tax you you will need something that holds value - your old paper money is not likely to be worth anything and the one sure thing about any form of government is that they will tax you to pay for reconstruction. (rebuilding of the government - not the land)


----------

